# Can AT&T or Sprint Galaxy S3 Work On Verizon?



## Revs9k01

I apologize if this question has been asked before but my searches came up with nothing on google and these baords.

I am looking to see if I can find a good deal on an S3 to replace my aging and forgotten HTC Thunderbolt on Verizon. I wanted to know if I found an AT&T or Sprint version of the S3 on Craigslist, if I could replace my Verizon Thunderbolt with it.

I hear the T-Mobile version would not be compatible because it is a GSM phone and I would need CDMA for VZ.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## landshark

As far as I know, you cannot do that. AT&T is also a GSM network, and Sprint is on a different CDMA network. There was some rumor about being able to unlock the SIM card to make the SGS3 a world phone, but I haven't seen any evidence to back up that rumor.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Saauron

Theoretically, the hardware supports it. Unlike most phones in the past, which had to have different modems for GSM and CDMA carriers, the MSM8960 (Qualcomm S4 chipset) supports all of the US 2G/3G bands, as well as Sprint/Verizon and AT&T's LTE implementations.

The problem lies, however, not with the S3. Verizon, as a CDMA carrier, need only accept "approved" devices, as best I understand. The standard allows them to block the phone you might otherwise bring.- as best I know if you tried to bring your own device, they just wouldn't approve it. That said I'm not sure how, for example, they will confirm the unlocked devices being sold directly by Samsung - so there may later be some way to flash that. As of now, your only luck is going to be the other way around; unlocking a CDMA phone for GSM networks.

(As best I understand)


----------



## TechSavvy

Similar to what Saauron has stated, and from what I'm to understand, hardware wise all the phones (GS3's) are exactly the same. However, they are carrier unlocked to work on each spectrum individually. Some ground has been made but I wouldn't get your hopes on what you're asking for. You're way better off just nabbing the one for your network now.

VZW GS3 on other networks:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1775566
but form my understanding, data/sim is a no-go so far.

Here too - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809314

PS - I really know nothing about any of this except for what I've gathered from trolling the threads...feel free to correct me....


----------

